#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Souk 2012 Muziekgebouw Frits Philips Eindhoven

## Khadijal

spectaculair concert en dansfeest waarbij grote sterren uit de Arabische wereld op het podium staan met symfonieorkest Holland Symfonia, solisten van Het Nationale Ballet en Nederlandse artiesten. 

Populaire Arab-pop, (klassieke) westerse muziek, traditionele Arabische muziek, pozie en dans vormen een unieke formule voor een fantastische avond uit. De verschillende culturen en kunstvormen ontmoeten elkaar tot na middernacht in de grote zaal en de foyers van de klassieke theaters.

SOUK Dutch Arabic Music & Dance komt naar Rotterdam, Eindhoven en Amsterdam!

SOUK 2012 presenteert dit jaar onder meer de Syrische zangeres Assala, de Marokkaanse zanger Abderrahim Souiri, jazzpianist Michiel Borstlap en de Nederlandse rockband Moss.

Wees erbij en laat je betoveren door de bruisende samensmelting van Arabische en Westerse sferen!

 :handbang:  :handbang:

----------

